# learning



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I would assume there would be some schools that would teach driving.

Do you if have a carriage driving society ... they may be the people to contact.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Driving*

I would just call around to different barns maybe. I taught Chloe myself by reading books and stuff... but she is a really easy going horse so I didnt have many problems.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I've run across a website out of Montana, that is a carriage driving school. That's the only one I've seen, although I haven't been looking specifically for the driving school. If you're in OH, there must be Amish or Menonite communities within reasonable driving distance. Maybe someone in those communities would be willing to teach you to drive for a reasonable rate. That's where I would turn first. Good luck.
Nine


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I would suggest contacting a saddlebred farm or a hackney farm that gives lessons.

in Ohio:

Cape Cod Farm ~ Spring Valley, OH www.capecodfarm.com
Lexington Meadows ~ Alliance, OH National Show Horses, Arabians and Pintos of Lexington Meadows
Peavine Acres ~ Lewisville, OH Welcome to Peavine Acres
Sunset Farm ~ Columbus, OH www.sunsetfarms.org
Tom Ferrebee Stables ~ Westfield Center, OH www.tomferrebeestables.com 
Turner Stables ~ Woodsfield, OH TURNER STABLES -- Home Page
Virtual Saddlebreds ~ Nova, OH www.virtualsaddlebreds.com
Mary Waickman Stables ~ Medina, OH www.marywaickmanstables.com 
Willow Brook Farm Stables ~ Mount Vernon, OH www.willowbfs.com


----------

